# Brian Asawa RIP



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The counter-tenor, Brian Asawa has died at age 49. RIP

http://www.operanews.com/Opera_News_Magazine/2016/4/News/Brian_Asawa_Countertenor.html


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

He sang very well in the Bach cantatas I listened.


----------

